# Guess what mummy gave us???



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Green beans are _lovely_! They are even better cooked! Mum puts some in our dinner, and saves us some from her dinner because we like them so much. She puts these weird little yellow things in our food, too - we hardly taste them but she says it makes the poos easier to find. Humans are weird - you would think even she would be able to smell out poos, wouldn't you?!
Poppy x


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Missy & Ash & Sophy & Poppy,


YOU WILL NEVER, EVER, CONVINCE ME THAT GREEN BEANS ARE GOOD!!!!!!

Love,

MOLLY


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Love green beans and I love sweet potatoes even a little more!

Zoe


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmmm.... Maybe I will get to try green beans? -Willow


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I LOVE GREEN BEANS 
My mom puts them in my dinners all the time. Yummy yummy yum

-Little Miss Ruby


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My mom gives me peas, and boy oh boy I can eat them all day. I also love those sweet potatoes. 
I think we all have the best moms around. Yippee for our moms!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My Mom gave me green beans and carrots because someone told her I would like them. I refuse to even taste them. Yuck! Now sweet potatoes cooked I like. And bananas and blueberries, and raspberries and peaches are yummy! Forget about cheap fruits like apples and oranges though.....


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I got to try zucchini....sautéed!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Lily and Misty here- We love whole frozen strawberries that mom uses for something called a "smoothie." We go in our corners to chew them and they are almost as good as those bones. And then mom goes off to that stupid thing called "work", but at least we get strawberries out of it! 

Maxie here- I think strawberries are dumb. Those girls, they think they're really cool but I know there are marrow bones the next shelf up on the freezer. Mom won't give me them because she is going to stupid "work' thing and says I can't have then when she isn't here. Does she think I'm a baby???

Ps: none of us like green beans , but mom grinds them into our food. We know she does.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so disappointed. We have wild blueberries that grow up here! Lots of them. My Mom made me travel with her to Colorado this summer, and we missed the blueberry picking season. Darn ( actually I wanted to say a swear word). The little bushes up here are so full I get to go pick them off the bush myself! Yummmm. They are so much better than the ones she buys in the boring store. How do I make her stay home next year? And we even missed strawberry season too. Poooo.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello! Chanter here.
I won't eat anything green and I've shown mum how I can eat around the tiniest pieces of green.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo has loved everything but lettuce so far. Especially bananas and pickles.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy here; we love to eat dirt. Not just any dirt (we're not lunatics!), but just as all of you probably do, the kind that is nice and stinky on beaches, and also the kind our mom digs into the garden that is deliciously smelly and well composted, yum! We love things we can pick or dig ourselves, like apples, tomatoes and potatoes. But we HATE green beans! Also carrots, lettuce, spinach and fruit.


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing because you gave my mom the idea to give me some and they are so good! I didn't get mine until my girls left a few on their plate after dinner. Mmmmmmm! 

I love those other crunchy orange things and they took me to a place called cider mill and I got bits of crunchy sweet red balls ... And my girl gave me the last part to carry around when it wasn't a ball anymore! I didn't want to eat it because it was so fun to carry it around, but mom says only bits when we go again just in case because something about seeds are bad. But that was the best day ever!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Today she gave us boiled egg with Apple pieces mixed in ? so yummy!

Missy&Ash


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When we were all little bitty puppies, Mum gave us those crunchy orange thingies straight from the fridge. She said it was good for ouchie teeth. Now, we steal them from Tango piggie. 

I steal blueberries from Mum (she LOVES them). I don't like them, but she hands them to me and I take them and hoard them under the couch just so no one else can have them. She calls me a Snarky Bug cuz of that. Mum wants to tell a story about green beans though:

Years ago, back when my kids were still cute, I mean, young, I had a Sheltie named Chatter who LOVED green beans. She would do anything for them. My youngest daughter had no use for green food. So, one day, I had the inspired idea to hand feed Chatter and the oldest daughter green beans while the little one just wandered about. She became curious and we 'ignored' her making a game of eating green beans - One for you, one for me, one for Chatter....
Finally, the littlest couldn't stand it any more and started grabbing for them, I still ignored her until she asked nicely, them we presented her with one and made a huge deal of praising her for sitting quietly. She thought she was being rewarded for good behaviour while instead, I was finally sneaking something healthy into her. She's 18 now and thinks she knows everything. I still get a kick out of tricking her into stuff like that. I just have to be a bit more creative now. I must still 'have it,' she does the dishes now usually without having to be asked.


----------

